# 1940 Elgin Special Deluxe



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 15, 2010)

As promised, a pic of my 1940 Elgin Special Deluxe which I found at the AMCA Grand National Meet held this past weekend in Rhinebeck N.Y. As I said, there were quite a few bicycles for sale. Lots of parts too. I was lucky enough to score this one. I couldn't resist the color combination.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 15, 2010)

Great find, love the color/paint combo as well


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Jun 16, 2010)

good thing u seen it before i did


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 17, 2010)

4WHLDRFTN said:


> good thing u seen it before i did



I guess we're even. I never got a chance to see the Higgins Exhaust bike that you got. I only heard about it. I was pretty impressed with the number of good bikes that showed up. Is that a great meet or what!


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Jun 17, 2010)

The amca had a better selection of bicycles at there antique motorcycle event than the last bicycle meet we went to


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 17, 2010)

NICE!!!

One of my Favorite Bikes...

Have you seen the restored one on the Ann Arbor site?

http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/images/013.jpg

Sweet!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow! It's even in the same colors. Thanks for the heads up! The color combination is what really sold me on the bike.


----------

